# Namenssperre?



## Sempai02 (29. Dezember 2007)

Hallo,
ich beschäftige mich schon seit einer Weile mit der Frage,ob es bei WAR ähnlich wie bei LotRO eine Namenssperre für manche Namen gibt? Anlass war der 100. "Dárkllególas" (Nachtelf) und der 20. "Maálekidd"(Blutelf) in WoW. Alleine die Vorstellung,dass in WAR auch solche Namen rumlaufen,lässt meinem Jünger des Khaine (passender Name noch in der Entstehung) den Wunsch nach "Friendly Fire" immer größer werden.

Eine Namenssperre,die die minimale Intelligenz (also 3/4 aller WoW-Spieler) rausfiltert,wäre da *SEHR* wünschenswert!


----------



## Sevydos (29. Dezember 2007)

Wenn ich mir ansehen, mit welche einer Intelligenz (...) die Namen bei WoW manchmal ausgewählt werden, dann wünsche ich mir solch eine Namenssperre auch.

Aber man weiss ja gar nicht, ob bei WAR die Leute sich vielleicht ETWAS erwachsener benehmen...

Hätte nichts gegen solch eine Sperre, wenn die sich häufig kindisch benehmende Com von WoW auch in WAR breit macht. ^^ (Was ich nicht hoffe!)


----------



## SpecialAgent (29. Dezember 2007)

Warum sollten sie Erwachsener sein ?! Das Problem ist manchmal auch das so gut wie fast alle Namen schon weg sind und dann kommt so ein Müll wie in WoW raus.

mfg


----------



## Avalanche (29. Dezember 2007)

Sempai02 schrieb:


> die die minimale Intelligenz (also 3/4 aller WoW-Spieler)



Mit so einem Kommentar lehnst du Dich sehr weit aus dem Fenster und machst Dir keine Freunde...


----------



## Wamboland (29. Dezember 2007)

Mal davon ab das ich einen "Maálekidd" sogar noch relativ kreativ finde, werden sicherlich die wichtigen Lore bezogenen Namen und die üblichen verdächtigen (Hitler, Jesus, ...) gefiltert. 

Ganz verhindern kann man es nicht und ich persl. habe lieber einen "Lilgolas" neben mir als einen "Lilalegolas", ein "Heisestulle", "Knackundback" oder sonstwas. 

Man wird es eh nie allen recht machen können, alleine weil es oft den Aufwand nicht rechtfertigt (auf Standard Server bezogen, RP ist da noch was anderes), aber nen bissel sollte schon geschaut werden, das es sich im Rahmen hält.


----------



## Sempai02 (29. Dezember 2007)

Lothloriel schrieb:


> Mit so einem Kommentar lehnst du Dich sehr weit aus dem Fenster und machst Dir keine Freunde...



War auch extra überspitzt ausgedrückt. Leider stimmt die Aussage bei vielen Namen wirklich,denn für ein "Dosenmilch" oder "Darklegolas" braucht man nicht viel Gehirnmasse. Wenn man dagegen andere Namen sieht (auch meine ),da merkt man,dass länger als 2sek nachgedacht wurde.


----------



## Tikume (29. Dezember 2007)

Wenn man sich die Namen in Wow anschaut kann man ihn aber durchaus verstehen. Mittlerweile sind normale Namen da deutlich in der Unterzahl.

Aber zum Thema: Einen automatischen Filter wird es sicher nicht geben und von GOA würde ich mir bei der Umbenennung bei Meldung ev. nicht sooo viel erwarten. 
Allerdings gab es ja in Daoc nichtmal ein vernünftiges Support System, vielleicht tue ich Ihnen da Unrecht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Haihappen- (29. Dezember 2007)

Ich selber überlege immer sehr lange, bevor ich mir einen Namen zulege - merkt man an meinem Forum-Namen vielleicht nicht so (


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) aber sonst dauert es immer ein bisschen. Leute wie "Dosenmilch" oder auch "Pappendeckel" brauchen euch doch nicht zu stören - es sei denn sie beeinträchtigen das RPG. Die Filter die Wamboland angesprochen hat wird es sicherlich geben - aber strengere Namensfilter? Warum sollte man die Leute vor ihrem eigenen Leid schützen?

P.S: Habe mir schon eine Namensliste von den Namen gemacht, die ich mir sofort bei Release sichern will - hoffe ich werde nicht wegen Charakter-Flooding gebannt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Torrance (29. Dezember 2007)

Tikume schrieb:


> Wenn man sich die Namen in Wow anschaut kann man ihn aber durchaus verstehen. Mittlerweile sind normale Namen da deutlich in der Unterzahl.
> 
> Aber zum Thema: Einen automatischen Filter wird es sicher nicht geben und von GOA würde ich mir bei der Umbenennung bei Meldung ev. nicht sooo viel erwarten.
> Allerdings gab es ja in Daoc nichtmal ein vernünftiges Support System, vielleicht tue ich Ihnen da Unrecht
> ...



Nach meiner Erfahrung mit DAoC und GOA sind die sehr schnell, was namesänderungen angeht. Und der support von GOA war relativ gut. Ned so extrem aktiv wie bei WoW, aber Spielerzahlentechnisch kannste die beiden Spiele eh ned vergleichen.

Torrance


----------



## Tikume (29. Dezember 2007)

a) hast Du oft tagelang keinen GM erreicht, Meldungen konnte man nur über die Website machen. Ein Freund von mir steckte mal ne Woche in einer Wand ohne das sich was tat.
b) Klar wurden gewisse Namen umbenannt, aber dumme Namen gab es auch zu hauf und gegen die hat eben keiner was gemacht.

Sicher waren GMs wie Sterntaler engagiert, aber das Supportsystem an sich war marode.


----------



## Draco1985 (29. Dezember 2007)

Vielleicht wär's ne ganz gute Idee, den Spielern da eine Hilfe an die Hand zu geben, wie "typische" Namen des jeweiligen Volkes aussehen.

Beim Imperium ist das ja zumindest für die deutschsprachige Community easy, da kann man effektiv seinen eigenen Vornamen benutzen, eventuell mit leichten Änderungen hin zu einem "römischen" Klang (Martin -> Martius).

Aber bei den Druchii oder Chaosbarbaren wäre ich mir persönlich auch unsicher was da passen würde und müsste erst googeln.

Bei DSA gabs afair in den Rassenbeschreibungen immer Listen mit häufigen Namen, sowas würde ich als guten Anfang sehen.

Wer dann immer noch zu unkreativ ist, der sollte auf im Internet reichlich verfügbare Namensgeneratoren zurückgreifen.


----------



## Pente (29. Dezember 2007)

Im Bezug auf das Supportsystem muss man sich atm wenig Sorgen machen. Bei Game-Release werden sich ca 200 GM's um die Spieler kümmern. Zumindest für die erste Zeit sollte das reichen. Wenn das Spiel wirklich so erfolgreich wird wie geplant müssen sie halt ihr GM Team aufstocken. In Paris bei Blizzard sitzen derzeit über 500 GM's.


----------



## El Pistolero (29. Dezember 2007)

KnackundBack ich schmeiss mich weg xD


----------



## !Jo (30. Dezember 2007)

Da ist halt die Frage, welcher Name ist gut ("akzeptiert") und welcher nicht.
Ich fände es nicht gut, wenn man den Spielern vorschreibt, wie sie ihre Charaktere zu nennen haben, aber ich erwarte zumindest, dass Sonderzeichen und Zahlen ihren Namen in den Charakternamen nicht finden werden. :-)


----------



## Burzum (30. Dezember 2007)

also ich find kackundback auch ziemlich geil xDDD und lilalegolas ist doch auch sehr kreativ und lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Badumsaen (30. Dezember 2007)

Worauf man sich auf jedenfall verlassen kann ist das Auftauchen der schönen namen "shadowwarrior", "dragonslayer", "doombringer", etc... Ich denke ihr wisst was ich meine  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Pantas- (30. Dezember 2007)

*schild HochHeb* DAFÜR!!!!


----------



## Aphrôdîtè2 (30. Dezember 2007)

Burzum schrieb:


> also ich find kackundback auch ziemlich geil xDDD und lilalegolas ist doch auch sehr kreativ und lustig
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




was ist daran so kreativ? ich finde so etwas primitiv!


zum thema: ich finde das man sollte sondern zeichen lieber auch verwenden weil sonst gibt es so viele besetzte namen das man kaum welche erfinden kann zb für mich, da ich nicht so kreativ bin und sitze ab und zu 2-5 h nur um einen passenden namen für mein char zu machen


----------



## Jartass (30. Dezember 2007)

Man sollte denke ich trennen zwischen RP und PvP Servern. Auf einem RP Server würde ich meine Zwergen Kriegerin auch nicht Mobbele nennen. Auf nem PvP Server find ichs ulkig. Wenn ich deswegen an meiner Intelligenz zweifeln sollte, meinetwegen...


----------



## Sempai02 (30. Dezember 2007)

Wie schon gesagt,mir geht es darum,dass man nicht unbedingt 100 "Mállekids" oder 1000 "Máaluss" trifft, außerdem befürchte ich durch wechselnde WoW-Kiddies viele "DárkÁrtas" oder durch pseudo-HdR-Fan die berühmten "Dárklegolas" oder "DarkGandalf".

Was waren das noch für schöne Zeiten,als MMOGs nur von ein paar Freaks wie mir gespielt wurden,die wenigstens Fantasy hatten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pymonte (30. Dezember 2007)

naja, kommt drauf an RP namen sollten schon zum Char und somit zur eigenen Geschichte des Chars passen. Da gehen solche recht einafchen/unkreativen Namen eher net.

Bei einem nicht RP Server isses mir an sich egal. Ich find auch den Untoten "Gammelfleisch" bei usn einfach genial^^


----------



## Nevad (30. Dezember 2007)

Knackundback find ich garnich so schlecht ;D




> ZITAT(Burzum @ 30.12.2007, 04:52) *
> 
> also ich find kackundback auch ziemlich geil xDDD und lilalegolas ist doch auch sehr kreativ und lustig biggrin.gif
> 
> ...




Du sagst andere Namen sind unkreativ,wenn du dich Aphrôdîtè2 nennst?! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



back2topic:


Also im Allgemeinen würde mir ein Verbot der Akzente reichen.


----------



## Sempai02 (30. Dezember 2007)

Nevad schrieb:


> Knackundback find ich garnich so schlecht ;D
> Du sagst andere Namen sind unkreativ,wenn du dich Aphrôdîtè2 nennst?!
> 
> 
> ...



Wenigstens eine Sperre,die jeden Namen in jedemöglicher Form nur einmal zulässt, wäre klasse. So gäbe es nicht "Malus", "Máalus" oder "DáarckMaluss",sondern nur eine Form davon.


----------



## Masarius (30. Dezember 2007)

Stimmt schon auf PvP Servern isses relativ egal weils kein rpg ist, finde aber trozdem das hier halbwegs anständige Namen geben sollte...über Sachen wie Dönerbrott schmunzelt man einmal und dann nie wieder.
Das schlimme bei WoW fande das es selbst auf den Rpg Servern zuviele Idioten gab, die das Rpg an sich kaputt gemacht haben...man hätte ja so schönes Rpg in WoW machen können *seufz*
Die Gms sollten meiner Meinung nach auch ein Auge auf die Namen der Spieler werfen...um A Präsenz zu zeigen (was die Namen betrifft) und um ein gewisses Maß an Vernunft aufrechtzuerhalten, was die Namensgebung betrifft.


----------



## AhLuuum (30. Dezember 2007)

Also ich finde Namen wie "Knackundback" um einiges besser als "Dâârklêgôlâs" und dergleichen. Solche Namen kann man sich viel leichter merken und man muss seine whispers nicht zehnmal schreiben, nur weil man ein "^", "´" oder ein "`" vergessen hat.


----------



## Souuke Aizen (30. Dezember 2007)

Ich hoffe dass man einen Vor- und Nachnamen machen kann. Dnn gäbe es nämlich viel mehr Möglichkeiten. Was mich in Wow nämlich so angekotzt hat war dass die besten Namen schon vergeben waren


PS: Ich las irgentwo dass man vorhatte das Projekt einzustellen. Hat man es sich jetzt doch anders überlegt?


----------



## Cheiron Arthas (30. Dezember 2007)

Also mal ehrlich ^^

Es gibt ne menge Leute die sich kack Namen wie "Dosenmilch" oder "Lilalegolas" geben. Das doofe ... es ist ihre Entscheidung wie sie ihre Chars nennen .... Ich nenne meinen Char "Cheiron", andere würden den wohl kacke finden oder wat weiß ich .... Gegen Namen wie "KnackundBack" habe ich persönlich nichts ... Aber wenn dann Leute in WoW mit "vonHinden" oder "Bumsbär" auftauchen ... Dann würde ich schon für eine gewisse Sperre sein, denn das muss net sein ^^

Mfg Chei

Edit: Genau das ist auch ein Prob ..... nur ein Name und alle wollen den gleichen ... Mit Vor-und Nachname wäre das problem doch schon so gut wie erledigt.


----------



## Suyou (30. Dezember 2007)

also ich Namessperren finde ich irgendwie doof :S ich sag mal so als ich HdRo beta gezockt hatte da waren alle aber auch wirklich alle Namen belegt und da muss man irgendwelche "primitiven" Namen leider nehmmen aber es kann doch andern Spielern wayne sein wen sich einer den Chara mit sowas versaut :>


----------



## Adonde (30. Dezember 2007)

fänd es auch gut alle Akzente Umlaute usw nicht zuzulassen, denn keiner brauch den 50ten shâdówrogùe , weder in seiner Gilde noch sonstwo im Spiel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

gibt auch so genug Inspirationen , woher man seinen Namen nehmen könnte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Theobald (30. Dezember 2007)

Das Herr der Ringe Online System ist eigentlich ganz gut. 

Dort wird erklärt, wie sich die Namen der jeweiligen Rasse und Abstammungsregion zusammensetzen. Anhand dieser Erklärung kann man sich, wenn man ein wenig Grips im Kopf hat, und sich mal 5 Minuten Zeit nimmt, schnell einen wolhklingenden Namen erstellen.

Ich würde mir generell wünschen, bei den Namensrichtlinien wirklich stregn durchzugreifen. Für mich geht schon ein Großteil der Atmosphäre flöten, wenn ich Spieler wie "Kackbratze", "Stubenkoffer", "Lutscherwilly" und schlimmer auch nur sehen muß.

Das ist übrigens nicht nur auf WAR bezogen, sondern auch auf andere Onlinespiele.

Ich hab damals bei WoW meine Gnom Kriegerin Lollipop genannt, und mich irgendwann fast geschämt für den Namen, aber mittlerweile dürfte ich damit noch zur der gehobenen Klasse der gängigen Namen gehören.
Ich hab ja sogar meinen Bankchars, immerhin 3-4 Stück für die Server, wo ich mehrere 60/70er hatte, vernünftige Namen gegeben.


----------



## Pymonte (30. Dezember 2007)

/sign


----------



## Magister Magnus (30. Dezember 2007)

Zum Thema Namenswahl habe ich nur eines zu sagen. Leute strengt euch an! Es kann nicht angehen dass das Spielgefühl kaputt geht weil es an Kreativität fehlt. 

Bei Wow finde ich es eine Schande die Goldseller nicht zu bannen, da erwarte ich mir bei War mehr. 
Es müsste für Gamemaster die Möglichkeit geben Spieler aufzufordern ihren Namen neu zu wählen.

World of Warcraft hat eben das Problem der Überfüllung, deshalb liegt all meine Hoffnung auf Warhammer Online! 

Vielleicht wird die echtere und realere Grafik von War dazu beitragen das nicht gelungene Namen seltener auftauchen. 

Namensrichtlinien sind in Wow eh kaum eingehalten, davon erwarte ich auch nichts. Vor- und Nachname ist klasse, bietet auch gleich noch eine weitere Möglichkeit den Charakter stärker zu Individualisieren   

Die Gefahr auf einen Hans-Dieter als zwergischen Hammerträger zu treffen wäre aber größer


----------



## Mordenai (30. Dezember 2007)

> Es müsste für Gamemaster die Möglichkeit geben Spieler aufzufordern ihren Namen neu zu wählen.



In World of Warcraft gibt es das schon. Nachdem es verboten wurde, sich nach Klassen zu benennen habe ich selbst miterlebt, wie einer unserer Magier während des Kampfes gegen "Majordomu Executus" von einem GM aus dem Spiel geworfen wurde. Dieser musste nun vor dem einloggen seinen Namen ändern.

Ebenso sind die Richtlinien auf RP-Servern sehr streng. Unpassende namen können einfach per Ticket gemeldet werden, was zu einer zwangsläufigen Namensänderung und einer Verwarnung führt.
Würde es diese Richtlinien zum Schutz der RP-konformen Namen auch in WAR geben, wäre es ziemlich einfach "unkreative" Namen zu unterbinden.


----------



## Sempai02 (30. Dezember 2007)

> Bei Wow finde ich es eine Schande die Goldseller nicht zu bannen, da erwarte ich mir bei War mehr.



Da würde ich mir wenig Sorgen machen.  Wie hat ein Entwickler im buffed-Interview gesagt: Stellt einen Goldfarmer ajdoinaf in ein RvR-Gebiet und seht,wie sich die Spieler drum kümmern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.


----------



## -Haihappen- (31. Dezember 2007)

Sempai02 schrieb:


> Da würde ich mir wenig Sorgen machen.  Wie hat ein Entwickler im buffed-Interview gesagt: Stellt einen Goldfarmer ajdoinaf in ein RvR-Gebiet und seht,wie sich die Spieler drum kümmern
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wobei die sicherlich nicht freiwillig in RvR-Gebiete laufen werden..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Vielleicht können wir sie dank Kollisionsabfrage ins Gebiet schieben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich wäre für eine Begrenzung der Akzente - ein Zeichen pro Name sollte reichen!


----------



## Sevydos (31. Dezember 2007)

Lothloriel schrieb:


> Mit so einem Kommentar lehnst du Dich sehr weit aus dem Fenster und machst Dir keine Freunde...


Mein lieber Freund ... Ich bin auch WoW-Spieler und wenn ich mir da manchmal angucke was so im AV z.B. rumläuft...
Ausserdem war die Übertreibung gewollt, um die Situation zu dramatisieren. (oder wie auch immer ^^)
Und Freunde ... die hab ich mir in letzter Zeit, zumindest seit ich AV gehe, schon lang nicht mehr gemacht...

-- Off-Topic Ende -----------


Ich wäre auch für Vor- und Nachnamen. Ich hab festgestellt, dass bei GuildWars, zumindest in der Zeit wo ich spielte, was am Anfang, noch vor dem ersten AddOn war, die Namen nicht so unpassend wurden, wie sie bei WoW oft sind. Dabei werden auch Vor- und Nachnamen verwendet (man MUSS einen Vor- und einen Nachnamen seinem Char. geben). Wobei das auch andere Gründe haben kann. Weiss z.B. nicht in wie weit die GM (oder wie auch immer?!) bei dem Spiel bei unpassenden Namen durchgreifen...

Begrenzung der Akzente? Was ist mit Leuten die mehrere Akzente im Namen haben (wollen), aber es nicht tun, weil ihr "normaler" Name belegt ist? Also es tun für eine andere Aussprache des Namens?
Wäre natürlich eine Möglichkeit, die aber auch eine Einschränkung ist...

-- Off-Topic --
*Hände reib* Jaahaaahaaaa...Goldfarmer abmetzeln... *hrhr* ^^
-- Off-Topic Ende xD --

Ich hoffe sehr auf strenge Namensrichtlinien...


----------



## iqHunter-Gilneas (31. Dezember 2007)

Ich wäre ja dafür wenn über die namen immer erst ein rechtschreibprogramm läuft xD
Sowas wie Volstrecka is immer nich so spielspaßfördernd xD


----------



## Milandron (31. Dezember 2007)

Also erstens schneidest du dir gerade ins eigene Fleisch weil diese -aaaaaa Endungen bei den Orks und Goblins sehr beliebt sind, da die Orks einfach nich die intelligentesten sind.

Allerdings muss ich sagen ich wäre für eine Akzentbegrenzung ,sagen wir ein Akzent in Vor- und eine im Nachnahmen so wäre die Möglichkeit Namen mehrfach zu belegen schon deutlich eingegrenzt. Des weiteren ist eine Namenshilfe wie in Hdro wahrscheinlich ziemlich gut.Obwohl man das meiner Meinung nach noch sehr gut mit einem Generator ausweiten könnte der gleich chekct welche Namen noch verfügbar sind.Bei HdRO hats einfach nur genervt das es 1 Woche nach release oder in der Beta so gut wie keine Möglichkeiten mehr gab die Endungen die vorgeschlagen waren zusammenzufügen.
Und gut gewisse Namen sollte man vielleicht schon Sperren (hitler,Jesus) und wenn die GMs auf umgangssprachliche oder vulgäre Namen stoßen wäre das auch toll wenn sie das ändern würden.
Allerdings weiter kann man glaub ich nciht gehen.

MFG


----------



## Tikume (31. Dezember 2007)

Namensgebung ist ein weites Feld mit einer riesigen Grauzone. Man kann hier programmtechnisch bei weitem nicht alles abfangen.
Am Ende wird immer ein GM entscheiden müssen.


----------



## -Haihappen- (2. Januar 2008)

Tikume schrieb:


> Namensgebung ist ein weites Feld mit einer riesigen Grauzone. Man kann hier programmtechnisch bei weitem nicht alles abfangen.
> Am Ende wird immer ein GM entscheiden müssen.


Es sei denn man führt eine Datenbank ein und alle Namen die jemals geändert werden mussten bleiben gesperrt. So hätte man am Ende eine riesen Blacklist.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hojo (4. Januar 2008)

Mh..anfangs wird sicherlich noch auf Namen geachtet aber später...wenn die Anzahl der Spieler zu gewaltig geworden ist und täglich welche hinzukommen... wird dort wie auch bei jedem anderen Spiel..die Kontrolle geringer werden.
Alleine schon weil es nicht möglich ist bzw. zu aufwendig alles und jeden zu überwachen kontrolieren... 

Die Leute die das überwachen sind auch nur Menschen und wenn sich da die Spieler am Tag 1000 neue Charas auf verschiedenen Servern erstellen verlieren sie nunmal die Lust das alles zu ändern.
Klar..es wäre schöner sowas wie Darkhonkinator usw. nicht in tausendfacher Version vor einem rumlaufen zu sehen... aber wie gesagt.. das System wird auch nur von Menschen überwacht und das dann sowas eher unwichtiges zurückbleibt ist verständlich und logisch.

So wird das halt auch bei WAR kommen.. vielleicht nicht sofort..aber es wird kommen... @_@ *teufel an wand pinsel* XD

Naja..ansonsten... ich halte eigentlich auchnicht viel on diesen ganzen Legos und Gamlis und Shadows usw. aber sie sind nunmal da und sie werden immer da sein... egal in welchem Spiel...es wird sie immer geben. Also lernt damit zu leben...
Da fällt mir ein...man kann ja auch die Namen von Spieler ausblenden...*g*

Tjoa..was habe ich für Namen für meine WoW Charas...hm....

Temozarela... Zumbo... Orcolaus und Orkolaus ... Dudu ... Djurvän ... 

Mh bis auf Dudu und die beiden Orcbrüder kann man die Namen eigentlich ohen probleme durchgehen lassen.
Wobei man mit etwas überlegung auch die drei nutzen kann ohne das es seltsam ist... Dudu könnte z.b. ein Spitzname sein und die beiden Orcbrüder wurden halt in anlehnung an den Altvater mit einem Namen versehen...*g*

Naja...Namen sind ne Welt für sich... da kann man wohl ewig drüber reden und trotzdem zu keinem wirklichen Ergebniss kommen... mh... aber solange MMORPGs so beliebt sind wie sie sind wird es eben seltsame Namen geben ... das problem ist ja auch..wenn MMORPGs mal nichtmehr so beliebt sind... und die ganzen "coolen" Schweine weg sind... wird es wohl auch mit den Spielen vorbei sein ... sie sind halt ein Fluch und ein Segen.

EDIT:

Hab ich doch glatt was vergessen...
Manche dieser "bösen" Namen finde ich aber durchaus ganz nett/witzig anzusehen...und fühle mich dann auchnicht wirklich gestört...
z.b. wäre da "Zickzackbam" ... "Pantsless" ... BlueWave" ... "Starfruit" ... "Anconahuhn" ... <--- das sind jetzt alles keine Namen wie sie in Fantasybüchern stehen aber sie heben sich auch gut von diesen Shadowstrikern usw. ab ... und z.b. "Starfruit" ist eine Priesterin ... finde ich schon irgendwo passend ... und die anderen Namen kann man ...wenn sie einen stören..wieder super als Spitznamen oder sonst irgendwas ansehen... der "BlueWave" z.b. ist ein Taurenkrieger... und da Tauren ja doch eher in richtung der Inidianer gehen..die sich ja auch eher "Titel" und keine Namen geben ... passt das wieder ... vielleicht ist er in einem See zur Welt gekommen... odre wärend einer Sturmflut ... BlaueWelle halt.. ^^


----------



## Sempai02 (5. Januar 2008)

Wenigstens eine Hilfe baut Mythic hoffentlich ein: Eine große Ignoreliste. Dann kommt da wieder jeder unpassende Name drauf,das ist bei mir in WoW auch so.,wobei die Liste da nicht ausreicht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Aphazel (5. Januar 2008)

Mam könnte dem ganzen aber schonmal einen Riegel vorschieben wenn man Zeichen wie `´^° in der Namensgebung sperrt aber gänzlich verhindern kann man es wohl nie. Wenn deine normale Ignoreliste nicht ausreicht es gibt ein Addon Ignore more :-D

mfg Aphazel


----------



## Wando (5. Januar 2008)

> *Namen der Spielcharaktere und Gilden*
> Auch wenn wir es begrüßen, wenn die Namen der Spielcharaktere und Gilden sich an der Alten Welt orientieren, steht es den Nutzern selbstverständlich frei, ihren Spielcharakteren und Gilden einen beliebigen Namen zu geben, solange dabei folgende Regeln eingehalten werden (diese Regeln betreffen sowohl Vor- als auch Nachnamen von Spielcharakteren und Gildennamen).
> - Keine beleidigenden, herabwürdigenden oder rassistischen Namen wählen.
> - Namen müssen ausschließlich aus alphanumerischen Zeichen bestehen.
> ...


----------



## Sempai02 (5. Januar 2008)

Danke,Wando,das hört sich doch gut an. Das einzige,was mich stutzig macht,ist:



> Bekannte Warhammer-Charakternamen sind für das Spiel selbst vorbehalten und es wird darum gebeten, diese nicht zu verwenden.



Heißt das jetzt,dass man die Namen bitte nicht verwenden soll und wenn man es doch macht,ist es egal? Klingt dann sehr nach Papiertiger.


----------



## The Holy Paladin (5. Januar 2008)

> Eine Namenssperre,die die minimale Intelligenz (also 3/4 aller WoW-Spieler) rausfiltert,wäre da SEHR wünschenswert!



Stimmt ! Wird aber wohl nicht sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Tikume (5. Januar 2008)

-Haihappen- schrieb:


> Es sei denn man führt eine Datenbank ein und alle Namen die jemals geändert werden mussten bleiben gesperrt. So hätte man am Ende eine riesen Blacklist.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das Feature sollte es ohnehin geben (wurde z.B. bei LOTRO schonmal erwähnt). Aber so eine Blacklist muss auch erstmal gefüllt werden und es wird immer neue Varianten geben.


----------



## colamix (5. Januar 2008)

Lothloriel schrieb:


> Mit so einem Kommentar lehnst du Dich sehr weit aus dem Fenster und machst Dir keine Freunde...



jo. jetzt frag ich mich woher du das wissen willst? in wow fällts halt so extrem auf weil es eine große fangemeinde in allen altersklassen hat. die erwachsenen bzw bisschen reiferen halten sich zurück und die kleinen kinder fallen auf.
das wird in warhammer genauso sein und in anderen spielen ists auch so. (für was gibts die ignore funktion)

zum topic.

ich denke sowas wirds geben. zumindest bei namen die beleidigend sind. man kann allerdings nicht verlangen das jmd nen sinnvollen fantasy namen hat (vllt nura uf rp servern). viele spieler wollen einfach nur einen funnamen der sich witzig anhört und solange er nicht beleidigend ist ists auch egal


----------



## Mykarn (5. Januar 2008)

Auf nem normalen Server hätte ich nichts dagegen, Fungilden mit Funnamen zu sehen. Nur ne Beschränkung auf das ABC fänd ich passend. Keine " `|<>´=)(/&%$§"!'# " zuzulassen ebenfalls. Denn damit wären ne Menge "lustiger" Namen schon ausgefiltert. 

Und das was Wando da gepostet hat wird von den Spielern und den GM kontrolliert.


----------



## Wando (5. Januar 2008)

Sempai02 schrieb:


> Heißt das jetzt,dass man die Namen bitte nicht verwenden soll und wenn man es doch macht,ist es egal? Klingt dann sehr nach Papiertiger.



Nein egal ist es nicht, es wird einfach an die Wissenden appelliert es nicht zu machen. Ich denke wenn es jemand macht, wird man einfach lieb aufgefordert den Namen zu wechseln, spätestens wenn dieser Charakter ins Spiel eingefügt wird. GOA kann nicht verlangen das jeder sich in der Warhammer Welt auskennt und wissen dass  der Name "Felix Jäger (Jaeger)" nicht zur verfügung steht.
Aber wenn man gegen eine der anderen Punkte verstosst, könnte man mit einer Strafe rechnen.


----------



## Ruhrpotta (6. Januar 2008)

colamix schrieb:


> die erwachsenen bzw bisschen reiferen halten sich zurück und die kleinen kinder fallen auf.



Solche Aussagen finde ich immer wieder amüsant.
Ich bin selber 15 und habe WoW 2 Jahre lang gespielt, war ziemlich erfolgreich(Hexer und Druide auf 70 mit Epic-Equip), hatte einen guten Raid, wo größtenteils Erwachsene waren und ich war es, der die Heilereinteilung gemacht hat und sich auch mal zusammen reißen konnte. Es stimmt, viele "Kiddies" benehmen sich auch wirklich kiddyhaft, doch man sollte von denen nicht immer auf alle schließen. Die Meisten vergessen nämlich, dass solche Spiele meistens ab 12 freigegeben sind und so auch für Kinder gedacht sind z.B. WoW basiert auf Comicgrafik eher "kiddyhaft" und doch meinen die "reifen Erwachsenen" uns diskriminieren zu müssen nur weil wir noch nicht über 18 sind. Ich finde es schade, dass ich manchmal bei meinem Alter lügen musste, weil sonst sofort an meiner Kompetenz gezweifelt wurde


----------



## Magister Magnus (6. Januar 2008)

> Ich finde es schade, dass ich manchmal bei meinem Alter lügen musste, weil sonst sofort an meiner Kompetenz gezweifelt wurde



Früher (ist lange her) habe ich das auch Angewandt, aber nur als Mittel zum Zweck. Außerdem hörst du dich kompetent an. Es zählt schließlich nicht ob du Kompetent bist, sondern ehr, ob die Leute von dir denken das du es bist ( dann darfst du aber keine inhaltlichen Debatten führen sondern alles allgemein umschreiben).^^

Ich denke, die grafische Gestaltung von Wow, ist ein Garat für immer mehr schlecht erzogene Menschen, deshalb hoffe ich die WHO Grafik wird so düster und real, das es abschreckende Wirkung auf unter 16 jährige hat, die oft (nicht immer) dazu neigen viel Unfug zu stiften. 

Hier im Allgemeinen (War)- Forum grassiert auch ein Thread " Ist War wirklich so düster". Dazu kann ich oben gesagtes nur wiederholen^^

Nun zum Thema zurück. --> Ignoreliste, mh da komme ich auf eine Idee. Wäre es möglich den Handelschannel, wie man ihn aus Wow kennt in ein Fenster zu legen, das nur der öffnet der auch handeln will, und somit nicht jeder ständig damit konfrontiert wird. Außerdem wird man nicht ständig von Goldverkäufern belästigt, die man dann auch einfach aus der liste wegschalten könnte.


----------



## Rosengarten (13. Februar 2008)

Hey W.A.R. Fanboys, 

hätte mal gerne gewusst, ob jemand etwas über die Charakternamensgestaltung in W.A.R. weiß.
Also um dies mal näher zu erläutern nehmen wir mal meinen Namen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wird man nur einen einzelnen Namen (Rosengarten) haben können oder besteht auch die Möglichkeit selbst zu entscheiden, ob man  z.B. Rosen Garten oder auch R o s e n g a r t e n macht.
Wäre schon sehr interessant zu wissen, um schonmal Namen zu erfinden und bei Beginn des Spiels zu sichern  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ihr könnt auch Vermutungen anstellen, wäre aber auch cool wenn jemand was genaures weiß bis auf die Beta-Tester   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fabi_an (13. Februar 2008)

Ich würde sagen, Rosengarten ist ein schw**er Name.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ne Spaß bei Seite. Ich glaub darüber ist noch nichts bekannt.
Außer vielleich ein Betatester weiß das, aber das kann sich bis Release auch noch ändern.

lg Fabi


----------



## Dhantrag (13. Februar 2008)

Ich gehe sogar davon aus, dass ein Betatester im Moment weiß, wie die Namensgebung abläuft.
Ob sogenannte "Nachnamen" hinzustoßen, habe ich noch nicht entdeckt. Nice wäre es natürlich schon, da man so seine Twinks in die "family" holt und damit gleich mal wieder kos für alle ist.

Edith meinte noch, dass Rosengarten vielleicht nicht sch**l ist, aber definitv ein Elfenname wäre! :evil:


----------



## Draco1985 (13. Februar 2008)

Rosengarten schrieb:


> Hey W.A.R. Fanboys,
> 
> hätte mal gerne gewusst, ob jemand etwas über die Charakternamensgestaltung in W.A.R. weiß.
> Also um dies mal näher zu erläutern nehmen wir mal meinen Namen
> ...



Nüchtern gesehen dürfte es wohl so gut wie keine Einschränkungen für Namen geben, allerhöchstens welche, die auf Einschränkungen der benutzten Programmiersprache basieren (Sonderzeichen z.B. sind da meistens tabu).

Ich sehe nicht so das Problem, dass man sich Namen "reservieren" müsste, wenn einem ein wirklich guter Name einfällt, dann dürfte man auch Alternativen finden.

Was ich eher befürchte ist, dass die meisten eh wieder "Darkshadow", "Deathkilla" oder ähnlich heißen werden, was natürlich auch bedeuten würde, dass die Wahrscheinlichkeit hoch ist dass originelle Namen lange frei bleiben.


----------



## !Jo (13. Februar 2008)

keine Leerzeichen, keine Sonderzeichen... Nachnamen wirds geben, den kannst dir wie in DaoC im Nachhinein holen und damit machen was du willst.
alles nachzulesen hier


----------



## Rosengarten (13. Februar 2008)

Okay, danke dir !Jo.


----------



## Sempai02 (14. Februar 2008)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Nüchtern gesehen dürfte es wohl so gut wie keine Einschränkungen für Namen geben, allerhöchstens welche, die auf Einschränkungen der benutzten Programmiersprache basieren (Sonderzeichen z.B. sind da meistens tabu).
> 
> Ich sehe nicht so das Problem, dass man sich Namen "reservieren" müsste, wenn einem ein wirklich guter Name einfällt, dann dürfte man auch Alternativen finden.
> 
> Was ich eher befürchte ist, dass die meisten eh wieder "Darkshadow", "Deathkilla" oder ähnlich heißen werden, was natürlich auch bedeuten würde, dass die Wahrscheinlichkeit hoch ist dass originelle Namen lange frei bleiben.



Das befürchte ich auch. "Freuen" wir uns schon einmal auf 4982135 "Darkxxxxx" -.-


----------



## -Haihappen- (14. Februar 2008)

So, in diesem Thread sollte nun alles zu finden sein..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lemendeer (14. Februar 2008)

ganz zu schweigen von den ganzen, "darkblade" , "shadowkiller" , "painkiller" leuten ,...


----------



## Draco1985 (14. Februar 2008)

Lemendeer schrieb:


> ganz zu schweigen von den ganzen, "darkblade" , "shadowkiller" , "painkiller" leuten ,...



Wobei jene, die sich "Painkiller" nennen wohl auch zu wenig Englisch können um zu begreifen, wie uncool und lächerlich der Name eigentlich ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (14. Februar 2008)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Wobei jene, die sich "Painkiller" nennen wohl auch zu wenig Englisch können um zu begreifen, wie uncool und lächerlich der Name eigentlich ist.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



da hast du vollkommen recht^^ hätten sich ja gleich aspirin nennen können xD

edit: @Ruhrpotta  mit dem vorurteil musst du leben müssen, zumal ich wetten würde , dass wenn du achtzehn bist, du genauso denkst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grimtom (14. Februar 2008)

Bin auch für eine Sperre verschiedener Namen. 
Wurstbrot, Dosenmilch, Imbakillor usw. rennen bei WoW schon mehr als genug rum.


----------



## Agrael12 (15. Februar 2008)

Lest euch mal die Endnutzerlizensbidingungen von WOW dorch da seht auch drin das man sich eigentlich solche Namen nicht gegen darf.Die ersten Monate wurde das auch teilweise von GMs umgeändert aber mittlerwile geht das nich mehr aufgrund der immensen Anzahl an chars.
Ich glaube das wenn es zu viele chars in war gibt man diese Namensänderungen durch GMs vergessen kann


----------



## Môrticielle (15. Februar 2008)

Draco1985 schrieb:


> Wobei jene, die sich "Painkiller" nennen wohl auch zu wenig Englisch können um zu begreifen, wie uncool und lächerlich der Name eigentlich ist.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Tja, wenn du meinst, du könntest mehr Englisch als diese Spieler, dann für dich mal zur Belehrung, daß im amerikanischen Sprachraum "painkiller" eine umgangssprachliche und somit alltägliche Bezeichnung für schmerzbekämpfende Medikamente (Analgetika, engl.: analgetics) ist. Die Verwendung dieses Wortes als Name für einen Char ist auch meiner Meinung nach unpassend und eher peinlich, hat aber null mit den Sprachkenntnissen des jeweiligen Spielers zu tun. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was die Namenskonventionen angeht: Ab einer gewissen Spieleranzahl wird es faktisch unmöglich, jedem Verstoß gegen die Namenskonventionen nachzugehen, so daß auch Blizzard verständlicherweise nur den schwerwiegenden nachgeht.

Aber seht es positiv: Wenn jemand mit dem Namen Wurstbrot oder Oberroxxor sich um einen Platz in eurer Gilde bewirbt, verrät allein sein Name schon viel über ihn. Wir hatten damals in unserer Gilde bei WoW jedwede Bewerbung von Spielern mit einfallslosen, kopierten oder schlichtweg dümmlichen Namen sofort in die Tonne getreten ohne mit denen auch noch einmal zu sprechen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Ruhrpotta: Ich habe in WoW 14-jährige erlebt, die sich 1A benommen haben und über 30-jährige, die völlig sozialinkompetent waren.  Für mich sind "Kiddies" nicht Menschen, die kalendarisch jung sind, sondern sich unreif und asozial verhalten. Allerdings sah ich in 2 Jahren intensivem WoW spielen auch, daß die unter 30-jährigen erheblich mehr "Kiddies" befanden als bei denen, die älter als 30 waren.


----------



## Kazgahn (15. Februar 2008)

Môrticielle schrieb:


> Tja, wenn du meinst, du könntest mehr Englisch als diese Spieler, dann für dich mal zur Belehrung, daß im amerikanischen Sprachraum "painkiller" eine umgangssprachliche und somit alltägliche Bezeichnung für schmerzbekämpfende Medikamente (Analgetika, engl.: analgetics) ist. Die Verwendung dieses Wortes als Name für einen Char ist auch meiner Meinung nach unpassend und eher peinlich, hat aber null mit den Sprachkenntnissen des jeweiligen Spielers zu tun.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Was ist denn Aspirin?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sry das ich das jetzt so sage aber wenn du schon klugscheißen musst, dann solltest du auch alles lesen. Und Aspirin ist bekanntlich ein "schmerzbekämpfende Medikamente (Analgetika, engl.: analgetics)". 
In dem Sinne hat er schon Recht mit der Aussage das da fehlende Englischkentnisse sind. Weil derjenige, der sich diesen Namen aussucht garantiert nur auf die beiden einzelnen Wörter geachtet hat und die dann zusammengefügt hat ohne darauf zu achten welchen Sinn sie dann geben. -.-

*mein Klugscheißmodus off*


----------



## zificult (15. Februar 2008)

ich finde jeder sollte seinen har so nennen dürfen wie es IHM am besten passt. Das nennt man Meinungsfreiheit!


----------



## Crash_hunter (15. Februar 2008)

Leidtöter? hmm vlllt fürn heiler^^


ne ehrlich solten en Dark,shadow roxxor, assasine, mega, super, master, killer, black, u.v.m     filter machen...


----------



## Sagardo (15. Februar 2008)

> ich finde jeder sollte seinen har so nennen dürfen wie es IHM am besten passt. Das nennt man Meinungsfreiheit!




und als nächstes sagst du wahrscheinlich, dass "Wurstbrot" eine politische Aussage ist und sich solidarisch mit den hungernden Menschen in der Welt zeigt*gg

schon klar , Meinungsfreiheit.

Das ist höchstens eine Eigenschädigung durch Rufmord und davor muss man Menschen doch schützen *gg
Ja das Argument ist genauso dünn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Môrticielle (15. Februar 2008)

Kazgahn schrieb:


> In dem Sinne hat er schon Recht mit der Aussage das da fehlende Englischkentnisse sind. Weil derjenige, der sich diesen Namen aussucht garantiert nur auf die beiden einzelnen Wörter geachtet hat und die dann zusammengefügt hat ohne darauf zu achten welchen Sinn sie dann geben. -.-


Da du offensichtlich weder richtig lesen noch Inhalte verstehen kannst, hier noch einmal eine Erläuterung für dich, die hoffentlich simpel genug ist: 

1. Ich halte solche Namen auch für dämlich und unpassend, aber wenn man solche Spieler flamed, dann bitte aus den richtigen Gründen und nicht aus herbeiphantasierten Gründen.

2. Pain (engl. für Schmerz) und Killer (engl. für Jemand, der tötet) ergibt zusammengesetzt also "Schmerztöter", also nichts anderes als etwas, das Schmerzen beendet. Wenn du jetzt versuchst herzuleiten, daß sowohl "pain" als auch "killer" etwas negatives sind, "painkiller" aber etwas positives und derjenige, der sich dieses Wort als Namen für seinen Char ausgesucht hat die Bedeutung nicht versteht, so halte ich dem entgegen, daß DU ja möglicherweise nicht verstehst, was er damit ausdrücken wollte. Vielleicht will er damit ja sagen, daß er seine Gegner aus dem Schmerz ihrer bemitleidenswerten Existenz befreit (also wenn es Hordler sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )?


----------



## Môrticielle (15. Februar 2008)

zificult schrieb:


> ich finde jeder sollte seinen har so nennen dürfen wie es IHM am besten passt. Das nennt man Meinungsfreiheit!


Und wie so oft von Hobbyjuristen falsch vorgetragen! Was du meinst nennt man "allgemeine Handlungsfreiheit", welche im Grundgesetz verankert ist. Meinungsfreiheit bedeutet, seinen Ansichten und Meinungen in Ton, Schrift oder Verhalten frei äußern zu dürfen. Ein Charname ist keine Meinung. Die deutsche Fußballnationalmannschaft für schlecht zu halten, das ist eine Meinung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



UND JETZT ZUM GROßEN ABER:

Aber ALLE Rechte haben ihre Grenzen und auch die gerne zitierte Meinungsfreiheit hat Grenzen: So endet die Meinungsfreiheit da, wo sie die Rechte anderer Personen verletzen würde. Beleidigungen sind also nicht durch das Recht auf freie Meinungsäußerung geschützt.

Und das Recht auf allgemeine Handlungsfreiheit wird ebenfalls eingeschränkt. Und zwar im konkreten Fall (Charnamen in WoW) durch das Vertragsverhältnis zwischen dir als Spieler und Blizzard als Leistungserbringer. Denn Blizzard ist Eigentümer deines Chars und behält sich auch vor, Charnamen jederzeit zu ändern, sollten sie den Namenskonventionen nicht entsprechen. Und diese Bedingungen akzeptierst du jedes Mal, wenn du ins Spiel einloggst. Deine Rechte werden in diesem Falle durch die Vertragsbedingungen wirksam eingeschränkt, was bedeutet, daß du einen Char eben NICHT benennen kannst, wie du willst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Gerede über Grundrechte bleibt also das, was es immer ist in solchen Zusammenhängen: Dummes Geschwätz.


----------



## Draco1985 (15. Februar 2008)

Môrticielle schrieb:


> 2. Pain (engl. für Schmerz) und Killer (engl. für Jemand, der tötet) ergibt zusammengesetzt also "Schmerztöter", also nichts anderes als etwas, das Schmerzen beendet. Wenn du jetzt versuchst herzuleiten, daß sowohl "pain" als auch "killer" etwas negatives sind, "painkiller" aber etwas positives und derjenige, der sich dieses Wort als Namen für seinen Char ausgesucht hat die Bedeutung nicht versteht, so halte ich dem entgegen, daß DU ja möglicherweise nicht verstehst, was er damit ausdrücken wollte. Vielleicht will er damit ja sagen, daß er seine Gegner aus dem Schmerz ihrer bemitleidenswerten Existenz befreit (also wenn es Hordler sind
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ganz ehrlich? Das hat mit der Realität in WoW eher wenig zu tun. Jemand der weiter denkt als "Hmm, 'Pain' klingt cool und 'Killer' sowieso, also muss PainKiller ultracool sein!", der dürfte diesen Namen wahrscheinlich gar nicht in Betracht ziehen, weil er sich damit mit all den "Shadowrouges" (ja, ich weiß wie Rogue wirklich geschrieben wird), "Blackhunters" und wie sie alle heißen auf eine Stufe stellt.

Sicher mag es den Fall den du beschreibst geben, aber ich würde ihn als statistisch irrelevant ansehen. Solche Namen sind in 90 - 95 Prozent aller Fälle einfach nur Silben, die für sich allein "cool" (weil "böse" oder "düster") klingen und dann per Zufallsprinzip zusammengewürfelt wurden. Ich seh den Prozess jedesmal am Werk, wenn mein jüngerer Bruder einen Twink erstellt. "Alsooo, da muss ein 'Dark', 'Black', 'Sinister' oder so im Namen sein... Ich will nen Schami... *Klassenbeschreibung les* Elementarzauber? Aha! *eintipp* Dark... Element... Fertig!"

Achja, und was meine bescheidenen Englischkenntnisse angeht: Sie sind gut genug, um meine deutsche Herkunft zu vertuschen, wobei ich zugebe, dass ich im Deutschen wortgewandter bin. Also ja, ich würde mal stark behaupten, dass ich besser Englisch spreche als viele WoW-Spieler 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Don vom See (15. Februar 2008)

Ich musses mal loswerden!
Was bepisst ihr euch eigentlich dauernd so über Namen und Rechtschreibung und 'seinen Char richtig spielen'?
Ich mein ... wir spielen de facto ein relativ einfaches Spiel, gut WoW spielen ist fast nur Übung ... die ganze Welt funktioniert relativ simpel und wirklich kreativ sind grad mal ein paar Spieledesigner.
Ständig meint ihr daß dies und jenes 'Spielattribut' für einen Spieler wichtig ist. SCHEISS DRAUF!

Meine Meinung ist, daß mir auch der zillionste Schadowrouge mit dem ich mal kurz Spass hab ingame .... lieber ist als all ihr Tüpflesscheisser  mit Euren ach so originellen und authentischen Namen.


----------



## Sempai02 (15. Februar 2008)

Don schrieb:


> Ich musses mal loswerden!
> Was bepisst ihr euch eigentlich dauernd so über Namen und Rechtschreibung und 'seinen Char richtig spielen'?
> Ich mein ... wir spielen de facto ein relativ einfaches Spiel, gut WoW spielen ist fast nur Übung ... die ganze Welt funktioniert relativ simpel und wirklich kreativ sind grad mal ein paar Spieledesigner.
> Ständig meint ihr daß dies und jenes 'Spielattribut' für einen Spieler wichtig ist. SCHEISS DRAUF!
> ...



Es soll nunmal noch Leute geben,denen etwas an der Story liegt. Stell dir vor,es kämen bei "Herr der Ringe" statt Aragorn & Co. Leute namens DarkSháadoww oder Dóssennnbier vor. Atmosphäre, i hör dir trapsen.


----------



## Rosengarten (16. Februar 2008)

Meine Meinung ist, solang es nicht belidigend und herabwürdigende Namen sind ist es doch vollkommen schnuppe. Sollen manche doch lieber zig mal solche namen wie Shadow... oder Super.... kopieren, als beispielsweise deinen Namen @Sempai oder meinste nicht? Man muss solche Typen ja auch nicht in seine Gruppe aufnehmen und von daher ist es Quatsch sich darüber zu beschweren.


----------



## Muti (16. Februar 2008)

LOL wie die Leute in den Foren immer versuchen die Spieler anderer Spiele systematisch runter zu machen^^ 
Ich höre nurnoch Kiddys hier, Kiddys da... hat doch nichts damit zu tun ob die WoW oder HdRo spielen, sondern damit das manche halt 0 Einfallsreichtum besitzen.

Als erstes lernt ihr erwachsen zu sein... der Crap mit Beherrschung seiner Klasse kommt dann später! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Trekolosch (16. Februar 2008)

Ich finde es weniger schlimm, wenn sich jemand Dosenbier oder ähnliches nennt, als Charaktere mit X Zeichen auf den Buchstaben. Das macht das Spiel nämlich unnötig kompliziert, wenn man den Charakter nicht finden kann, nur weil man ein ^ vergessen hat.

Bei RP würde ich aber auch für scharfe Kontrollen plädieren, denn da stören "Wurststulle" und andere Lebensmittel genau wie "Darkpriest" erheblich.

Übrigens, ich hatte noch nie das Problem, dass man keinen Namen gefunden hat, auch bei HDRO nicht. Man braucht halt Kreativität. Das die paar Vor- und Nachsilben schnell aufgebraucht sind, ist doch klar, aber es sind doch auch nur Anregungen.


----------

